# Funny/Sarcasm Meme Thread



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

Nope Safari


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Spare_change




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

Ok...that should do for a start!

Y'all add some!


----------



## BULLDOG

Feel better now?


----------



## Spare_change




----------



## Spare_change




----------



## Spare_change




----------



## Spare_change




----------



## Spare_change




----------



## Gracie

BULLDOG said:


> Feel better now?


This is to make people laugh. Are you having a problem? If not..contribute. Otherwise...stfu.


----------



## Spare_change




----------



## BULLDOG

Gracie said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel better now?
> 
> 
> 
> This is to make people laugh. Are you having a problem? If not..contribute. Otherwise...stfu.
Click to expand...

Yes mam


----------



## Spare_change

Gracie said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel better now?
> 
> 
> 
> This is to make people laugh. Are you having a problem? If not..contribute. Otherwise...stfu.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Spare_change




----------



## Gracie

Ain't that the truth??? LOL ^^^^


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Spare_change




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Spare_change




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Spare_change




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Spare_change




----------



## Spare_change

Spare_change said:


>



The real reason they call it PMS???

Because Mad Cow Disease was already taken!!


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Spare_change




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Spare_change




----------



## Spare_change




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Spare_change




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Spare_change




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Spare_change




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Spare_change




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Spare_change




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Spare_change




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Spare_change




----------



## Gracie

Thanks for contributing, Spare_change ! I gotta take a break but will be back later. 
Yer posting some funny stuff!


----------



## Spare_change




----------



## Spare_change




----------



## Spare_change




----------



## williepete




----------



## VikiGreen

Happy Hump Day Meme


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Divine Wind




----------



## Divine Wind




----------



## Spare_change




----------



## Spare_change




----------



## Spare_change




----------



## Spare_change




----------



## Spare_change




----------



## Spare_change




----------



## Spare_change




----------

